# Le beau temps menace



## studentessa92

Bonjour  Comment peut-on traduire en italien "le beau temps menace"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Letteralmente, come sempre in attesa di contesto dettagliato...


----------



## studentessa92

ahahah il s'agit du titre! c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas expliqué le contexte  letteralmente sarebbe "il bel tempo minaccia"?
Comunque se ne parla anche all'interno del racconto: "Voici que maintenant c'est à son père qu'il pense. Un original qui disait, le nez au ciel, après des jours pluvieux: Le beau temps menace. On souriait de son parleur fleuri, de ses expressions saugrenues. Ce beau temps menace était devenu son surnom".


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
in italiano direi "minaccia bel tempo" che mantiene il senso volutamente paradossale dell'affermazione francese.
Ricordati di inserire sempre il contesto (ed il tuo tentativo di traduzione).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ragio said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> in italiano direi "minaccia bel tempo" che mantiene il senso volutamente paradossale dell'affermazione francese.
> Ricordati di inserire sempre il contesto (ed il tuo tentativo di traduzione).


 Ecco, tutto è detto, e ben detto .


----------



## studentessa92

ok ok !! Merci!!!


----------

